# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > कृषि एवम् पशु-पालन >  भारतीय कृषक, कृषि भूमि और भ्रष्टाचार

## mangaldev

*भारतीय कृषक, कृषि भूमि और भ्रष्टाचार * 
*पूर्व आर्मी चीफ वीके सिंह ने केंद्र सरकार को प्रॉपर्टी डीलर कहा
*http://navbharattimes.indiatimes.com...w/15463085.cms*नई दिल्ली।। अन्ना हजारे के साथ मंच शेयर करने बाद पूर्व आर्मी चीफ जनरल वीके सिंह ने बाबा रामदेव के साथ भी रविवार को रामलीला मैदान में मंच साझा किया। वीके सिंह ने केंद्र सरकार पर हमला बोलते हुए कहा कि सरकार किसानों के साथ प्रॉपर्टी डीलर जैसा बरताव कर रही है। उन्होंने कहा कि किसानों से विकास के नाम पर जमीन छीनी जा रही है। दो महीने पहले आर्मी चीफ से रिटायर हुए जनरल सिंह का सरकार के साथ उम्र विवाद हुआ था। इसी महीने जनरल सिंह जंतर-मंतर पर अन्ना हजारे का अनशन खत्म करवाने गए थे। वह उन लोगों में भी शामिल थे जिन्होंने अन्ना हजारे से अनशन खत्म कर राजनीतिक विकल्प देने की अपील की थी। 
रविवार को दोपहर बाद रामलीला मैदान में प्रदर्शनकारियों को संबोधित करते हुए जनरल वीके सिंह ने कहा कि 1995 से लेकर अब तक देश में दो लाख किसानों ने खुदकुशी कर ली। वहीं सरकार विकास के नाम पर किसानों से जमीन छीनने में लगी है। पूर्व आर्मी चीफ ने कहा कि सरकार का व्यवहार किसानों के साथ प्रॉपर्टी डीलर की तरह है। उन्होंने कहा कि इस आंदोलन के माध्यम से किसानों की समस्याएं प्रमुखता से उठाई जा सकती है। जनरल सिंह ने आरोप लगाया कि हर दिन कोई न कई नया घोटाला हो रहा है और हर घोटाला पहले के घोटाले से बड़ा साबित हो रहा है। हम चाहते हैं कि विकास पूरे देश में समान रूप से हो लेकिन दुर्भाग्य से 4-5 फीसदी तक ही धन का वितरण हो रहा है।* 
*जनरल वीके सिंह ने सरकार की नीतियों की भी जमकर आलोचना की। सिंह ने कहा कि सरकार का कर्तव्य है कि वह जनकल्याणकारी नीतियों को सही तरीके से चलाए। लेकिन उदारीकरण के बाद आपको पिज्जा आधे घंटे के अंदर मिला जाएगा वहीं एंबुलेंस दो घंटे में भी नहीं मिलती है। 15 रुपए में पानी की बोतल मिल रही है लेकिन घर के नलों में पेय जल नदारद है। देश में 5 से 7 फीसदी लोग मौज में हैं वहीं मास आबादी वजूद की लड़ाई लड़ रही है। जनरल सिंह ने कहा कि आज लोकतंत्र का मतलब वोटबैंक की राजनीति है। लोकतांत्रिक संस्थाओं में लगातार पतन जारी है। उन्होंने कहा कि देश से भ्रष्टाचार खत्म हो सकता है यदि लोग जाति और धर्म से ऊपर उठकर अपनी आवाज बुलंद करने का साहस करें।*

----------


## bawa009

> *भारतीय कृषक, कृषि भूमि और भ्रष्टाचार * 
> *पूर्व आर्मी चीफ वीके सिंह ने केंद्र सरकार को प्रॉपर्टी डीलर कहा
> *http://navbharattimes.indiatimes.com...w/15463085.cms*नई दिल्ली।। अन्ना हजारे के साथ मंच शेयर करने बाद पूर्व आर्मी चीफ जनरल वीके सिंह ने बाबा रामदेव के साथ भी रविवार को रामलीला मैदान में मंच साझा किया। वीके सिंह ने केंद्र सरकार पर हमला बोलते हुए कहा कि सरकार किसानों के साथ प्रॉपर्टी डीलर जैसा बरताव कर रही है। उन्होंने कहा कि किसानों से विकास के नाम पर जमीन छीनी जा रही है। दो महीने पहले आर्मी चीफ से रिटायर हुए जनरल सिंह का सरकार के साथ उम्र विवाद हुआ था। इसी महीने जनरल सिंह जंतर-मंतर पर अन्ना हजारे का अनशन खत्म करवाने गए थे। वह उन लोगों में भी शामिल थे जिन्होंने अन्ना हजारे से अनशन खत्म कर राजनीतिक विकल्प देने की अपील की थी। 
> रविवार को दोपहर बाद रामलीला मैदान में प्रदर्शनकारियों को संबोधित करते हुए जनरल वीके सिंह ने कहा कि 1995 से लेकर अब तक देश में दो लाख किसानों ने खुदकुशी कर ली। वहीं सरकार विकास के नाम पर किसानों से जमीन छीनने में लगी है। पूर्व आर्मी चीफ ने कहा कि सरकार का व्यवहार किसानों के साथ प्रॉपर्टी डीलर की तरह है। उन्होंने कहा कि इस आंदोलन के माध्यम से किसानों की समस्याएं प्रमुखता से उठाई जा सकती है। जनरल सिंह ने आरोप लगाया कि हर दिन कोई न कई नया घोटाला हो रहा है और हर घोटाला पहले के घोटाले से बड़ा साबित हो रहा है। हम चाहते हैं कि विकास पूरे देश में समान रूप से हो लेकिन दुर्भाग्य से 4-5 फीसदी तक ही धन का वितरण हो रहा है।* 
> *जनरल वीके सिंह ने सरकार की नीतियों की भी जमकर आलोचना की। सिंह ने कहा कि सरकार का कर्तव्य है कि वह जनकल्याणकारी नीतियों को सही तरीके से चलाए। लेकिन उदारीकरण के बाद आपको पिज्जा आधे घंटे के अंदर मिला जाएगा वहीं एंबुलेंस दो घंटे में भी नहीं मिलती है। 15 रुपए में पानी की बोतल मिल रही है लेकिन घर के नलों में पेय जल नदारद है। देश में 5 से 7 फीसदी लोग मौज में हैं वहीं मास आबादी वजूद की लड़ाई लड़ रही है। जनरल सिंह ने कहा कि आज लोकतंत्र का मतलब वोटबैंक की राजनीति है। लोकतांत्रिक संस्थाओं में लगातार पतन जारी है। उन्होंने कहा कि देश से भ्रष्टाचार खत्म हो सकता है यदि लोग जाति और धर्म से ऊपर उठकर अपनी आवाज बुलंद करने का साहस करें।*




और भी बहुत कुछ कहना चाहिए था

----------

